# Ford 3000 carb.



## good13599 (Oct 1, 2012)

I have a 1973 ford 3000 It has a zenith 13914 carb.I can have it rebuilt and within a few months a tiny hole will come inside the pump in the bottom.It will then begin to miss as if it is getting to much air .Any suggestions


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

good13599 said:


> I have a 1973 ford 3000 It has a zenith 13914 carb.I can have it rebuilt and within a few months a tiny hole will come inside the pump in the bottom.It will then begin to miss as if it is getting to much air. Any suggestions


I'm not sure I understand your problem: You rebuild the fuel pump and in a few months you get a tiny hole in the bottom of the pump??? And it starts sucking air??? 

The bottom of the pump must be corroded to a very thin wall thickness??? Get a new fuel pump - they're not that expensive. 

If you are strapped for cash, you might try putting a layer of JB epoxy weld on bottom of your old pump.


----------



## good13599 (Oct 1, 2012)

I was referring to the small pump like filter that is on the bottom of the carb. the fuel pump is ok.


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

Attached is a diagram of a Zenith carburetor. The part you are referring to (I think) is labelled NS, which means "Not Serviced". I found a new Zenith 13914 carburetor on the internet for $300, so they are still manufactured somewhere in the USA. You may be able to find a replacement part on the internet. 

I would put a small blob of JB Weld (epoxy) over the pinhole and try to work it into the hole with a pin. Let it harden and then do the same thing on the flip side.


----------



## good13599 (Oct 1, 2012)

*13914 carb.*

The part is installed inside of the small cover on the bottom of the carb.It is more than likely to be called a diaphragm.I can have a new kit installed & then it will run ok for a few months, then it will begin to miss & black smoke will come out as if it is getting to much gas. Can then break down the carb. & a small hole will always be in the diaphragm.


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

Ahaaa.....Now I understand what you are saying...the pinhole is in the diaphragm...How many times has this occurred??? Are there any rough edges or surfaces that can account for the hole in the diaphragm??

I see many complaints about Chinese-made rebuild kits. I suspect that you may be using Chinese-made kits in your carb. If you can get that diaphragm from a CNH dealer (which they should have...just more $$$$) made in USA, it might solve the problem..however 

Today's fuel has +/-10% methanol in it. Methanol seems to significantly shorten the life of some plastics, which might include the diaphragm material..


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2018)

need a diagram of a 13912 zenith carb. I had it rebuilt but to discuss what they did i need a diagram. thank you


----------

